# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  AEG lavamat 72750 update ξαφνικά σταματάει να δουλεύει

## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Καλησπέρα έχω το ΑΕG 72750 και εκεί που δουλεύει κανονικά ξαφνικά σταματάει να δουλεύει και πηγαίνει το πρόγραμμα από την αρχή χωρίς να ξεκινάει το πλυντήριο πρέπει να το κλείσω και να το βάλω από την αρχή μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει στο πρόβλημα μου

----------


## tipos

Ανέβασε μια φωτογραφία του καντράν για να σου πω πως θα διαβάσουμε την βλάβη.

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

http://watch.qqacer.com/watch/appdown.html

----------


## tipos

Βάλε μπρος το πλυντήριο και μόλις ξεκινήσει πάτα σταθερά και ταυτόχρονα το πρώτο πάνω αριστερά κουμπί και το αμέσως από κάτω μέχρι να σου εμφανίσει ένα κωδικό σφάλματος στο display. Δες τον κωδικό και πες μου.
173019.jpeg

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Το κάνω αλλά δεν κάνει τίποτα πατάω πρώτα αυτό που λέει VORWASCHE και ταυτόχρονα αυτό που λέει EINWEICHEN

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

το έβαλα να δουλεύει μήπως πρέπει να περιμένω να σταματήσει και να πατήσω τα κουμπιά για να βγάλει το σφάλμα

----------


## tipos

Ταυτόχρονα πρέπει και για 5-10 sec. Αν πάλι δεν πιάσει θα το βάλουμε σε service mode.

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Το έκανα αλλά πάλι δεν κάνει τίποτα

----------


## tipos

Βάλε τον επιλογέα στο off. Πάτα ταυτόχρονα τα δύο κουμπιά όπως και πριν. Χωρίς να τα αφήσεις γύρνα τον επιλογέα μια σκάλα δεξιά. Μόλις δεις να ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια το ένα μετά το άλλο αφήνεις τα πλήκτρα. Αν τα λαμπάκια ανάψουν όπως περιγράφω τότε μπήκε σε κατάσταση service επιτυχώς. Αν όχι τότε κάτι κάνουμε λάθος.
Εφόσον μπούμε στο μενού σωστά τότε κάθε σκάλα που γυρνάς τον επιλογέα δεξιά το πλυντήριο θα κάνει και κάποια λειτουργία. Για παράδειγμα οι πρώτες σκάλες βάζουν στο πλυντήριο νερό. Αφού μπει αρκετό νερό προχωρά μία μία σκάλα το κουμπί προς τα δεξιά. Οι βλάβες εμφανίζονται είτε σε ανύποπτο χρόνο είτε στην ένατη σκάλα είτε στην εντεκατη είτε στην προτελευταία σκάλα πριν ολοκληρωθεί ο ΠΡΟΣΟΧΉ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΤΆΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΚΟΥΜΠΊ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΆΡΚΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΊΑΣ.
Όταν σου εμφανίσει κωδικό σφάλματος απλά γυρνάς τον επιλογέα αριστερόστροφα μέχρι να φτάσεις στο off.
Μην το πας στο off δεδιοστροφα μόνο αριστερόστροφα

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Μου έβγαλε Ε52

----------


## tipos

Πρόβλημα στο μοτέρ. Βγάλε το μοτέρ και δες τα καρβουνακια

----------

greekengineer (31-03-19)

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Έβγαλε Ε52

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Θα το δω και θα σου πω ευχαριστώ

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

καλησπέρα άλλαξα τα καρβουνακια αλλά πάλι το ίδιο κάνει

----------


## tipos

Τα καρβουνακια ήταν όντως φαγωμενα ή τα άλλαξες στην τύχη;
Το e52 σημαίνει ότι η πλακέτα δεν διαβάζει την περιστροφή του μοτέρ.
Αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί όταν έχουμε
1-φαγωμενα κάρβουνα
2- χαλασμένη ταχογενητρια
3- βλάβη στην πλακέτα
4- χαλασμένη καλωδίωση από το μοτέρ μέχρι την πλακέτα.
Τα κάρβουνα τα πρότεινα πρώτα γιατί είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη βλάβη που βγάζουν τα μοτέρ.
Όταν ξεκινάει το πλυντήριο και αφού γεμίσει νερό , ο κάδος περιστρέφεται ή μενει ακίνητος;
Αν δεν περιστρέφεται καθόλου τότε ή δεν έβαλες σωστά τα κάρβουνα ή δεν έρχεται εντολή από την πλακέτα.
Αν περιστρέφεται τότε μείνε κοντά στο πλυντήριο και παρατήρησε αν μετά από ώρα κάνει απότομη περιστροφή. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η βλάβη έχει να κάνει με το κύκλωμα της ταχογενητριας.

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Τα καρβουνακια ήταν μισοφαγομενα οταν ξεκινάει το πλυντήριο καμιά φορά πάει να ξεκινήσει απότομα και κάνει ένα θόρυβο σαν να φτερνίζεται και ξεκινάει ομαλά όχι πάντα

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Πάντως πολλές φορές έχει τύχει να πάει να ξεκινήσει απότομα αλλά κάνει αυτό το θόρυβο που είπα

----------


## tipos

Βγάλε το μοτέρ. Στο πίσω μέρος του μοτέρ πάνε δύο λεπτά καλώδια. Αυτή είναι η ταχογενητρια. Βγάλε την ταχογενητρια και θα δεις ένα στρογγυλό μαγνήτη. Αυτός ο μαγνήτης πρέπει να είναι σφηνωμενος και να μην έχει καθόλου τζόγο πάνω στον άξονα που είναι σφηνωμενος. Αν έχει τζόγο θα πρέπει να σταθεροποιηθεί καλά.
Αν ο μαγνήτης είναι εντάξει τότε θα πρέπει με ένα πολύμετρο να μέτρησης την ωμική αντίσταση στα άκρα της ταχογενητριας. Αν η ταχογενητρια δεν σου δίνει κάποια μέτρηση τότε είναι καμένη . Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να γίνει μέτρηση και κατά την λειτουργία του πλυντηρίου την ώρα που σου παρουσιάζει το πρόβλημα. Έχει συμβεί πολλές φορές να δίνει μέτρηση πριν την λειτουργία και να παθαίνει διακοπή όταν ζεσταθεί.

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Εβγαλα το μοτέρ και το έβαλα να δουλεύει ελεύθερο και δεν κολλάει αλλά άμα τον πιάσω τον άξονα με τα χέρια δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει ζορίζεται το μοτέρ είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό

----------


## tipos

Ναι είναι λογικό. Τον μαγνήτη τον είδες;

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Ναι ο μαγνήτης είναι εντάξει

----------


## tipos

Οπότε πρέπει να το βάλεις σε λειτουργία με ρούχα και να περιμένει να εμφανιστεί η βλάβη ώστε να κάνεις μέτρηση της ταχογενητριας την κατάλληλη στιγμή. Αν την στιγμή της βλάβης δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στην μέτρηση τότε η βλάβη είναι στην πλακέτα. Η πρώτη μέτρηση πρέπει να γίνει πριν μπει σε λειτουργία το πλυντήριο και η δεύτερη την στιγμή της βλάβης. Αν οι δύο μετρήσεις έχουν μεγάλη διαφορά τότε η βλάβη είναι στην ταχογενητρια. Αν όχι η βλάβη είναι στην πλακέτα.

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι από διαρροή ρεύματος γιατί ακούμπησα το πλυντήριο και με χτύπησε το ρεύμα

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι η πλακέτα έχουν καεί κάποια πυκνωτακια την έβγαλα και είναι μαύρη σε κάποια σημεία

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sFR...w?usp=drivesdk

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sFR...w?usp=drivesdk

----------


## tipos

Η μαυρίλα που βλέπεις δεν είναι κάψιμο. Το έχουν σχεδόν όλα τα πλυντήρια με καρβουνακια.
Αν δεν κάνεις μέτρηση όπως αναφέρω πιο πάνω δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη.
Όσο αφορά την διαροη ρεύματος είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις πρόβλημα με την επαφή γείωσης μεταξύ φις και μπριζας.

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Τη μετρησα τη ταχογεννήτρια και δείχνει το ίδιο και πριν το κόλλημα και μετά

----------


## tipos

Τότε χρειάζεται ένας καλός έλεγχος της πλακέτας από έμπειρο ηλεκτρονικό. Οι πιθανότητες επισκευής της πλακέτας είναι 50-50, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να πάρεις καινούργια.

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες τελικά ήταν η πλακέτα με 25e το πλυντήριο έγινε σαν καινούργιο

----------

mikemtb73 (21-04-19)

----------


## Καραγιάννης Κώστας

Άλλαξε τα ρελε και είδε για κρύες κολλήσεις

----------


## ΜαρίαΖ

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες τελικά ήταν η πλακέτα με 25e το πλυντήριο έγινε σαν καινούργιο


Καλησπέρα, που θα μπορούσα να βρω κι εγω μια πλακέτα για  Aeg oko lavamat 74730-W γιατί ο τεχνικός μου δε βρίσκει?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΜαρίαΖ

> Τότε χρειάζεται ένας καλός έλεγχος της πλακέτας από έμπειρο ηλεκτρονικό. Οι πιθανότητες επισκευής της πλακέτας είναι 50-50, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να πάρεις καινούργια.


Καλησπέρα, που θα μπορούσα να βρω κι εγω μια πλακέτα για Aeg oko lavamat 74730-W γιατί ο τεχνικός μου δε βρίσκει?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## p270

δεν επισκευαζεται η πλακετα;

----------

